# L5460 wheel weights, metric or standard



## broncobilly_69 (May 26, 2010)

I'm hoping to find some used wheel weights for my Grand L 5460's 26" rear wheels. The holes are about 13.5" apart, across the wheel, but I wonder if they are slightly off and a metric measurement and if weights from older, US made, tractors would fit? Anybody have any thoughts on this? If anybody has any pictures of OEM wheel weights for my tractor that would be super helpful.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Hello broncobilly,

Have you loaded the rear tires? That alone makes quite a difference.

Check with your Kubota dealer to learn which Kubota tractors use the same wheel. Then go to tractorhouse.com in their "dismantled machine" section and check out all of those model Kubota tractors in salvage.


----------



## broncobilly_69 (May 26, 2010)

That is a great idea sixbales! I will check that out. I do have the rear tires filled. I use my loader and forks to move heavy stuff regularly. I'll take all the weight I can get w/o having put something on the three point all the time. Sometimes that added length is a pain.


----------

